# Emery boards



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

Two of my cats love emery boards. They always steal them out of my drawer and play with them. I always find one next to their bedding. Whenever I file my nails, they sit on my lap like I have a treat. Is it okay for them to lick the nail dust from the emery board? Or bite them? They're the weirdest cats.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

They're not weird at all. I don't think I've ever known a cat who DIDN'T love emery boards. Mine will come running if they hear or see me filing my nails. I don't know what it is about emery boards that they love so much, but I've never had a cat suffer any sort of problem related to their emery board obsessions.

Laurie


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Molldee! I didn't think about emery boards being a bad thing until one of my curious cats got one! I am so happy that I was home at the time...He bit off a piece of it and got it wedged in his mouth! He started pawing desperately, I got his mouth open enough to finnaly get it...
So for me, No more emery boards left lying around...
Along with all the other things you have to watch out for! Sigh...cats!


----------

